# flaring



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey people

i was just reading about bettas flaring if my betta dosnt flare t me dose that mean hes not happy or just not aggresive


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Did you try holding a mirror in front of him or another betta, that stimulates them to flare. Im pretty sure flaring isnt a sign of happiness though, but Im not sure.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

he has only flared once when i put my finguers in the bowl but ill go and see


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I only have one that flares.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Did he do it?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i just put a mirrior in the tank he ignored it he didnt care i guess if i put a firend with he him wouldnt care


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine flares all the time but doesn't really respond to mirrors. It's strange.

Anyway, yeah, don't worry about no flaring. I haven't had many Bettas or anything, but I have done a lot of reading and it sounds like some just don't flare.

Now, if his fins are always TOTALLY tucked in and small looking, THEN you might have a problem.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

my first never flared and he was fine


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My red copper halfmoon, Scooter (the beginning of my first line), flares at EVERYTHING, mirrors, fingers, even the food container I keep next to him.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

are half-moons harder to take of i think i wanna get a half-moon next but i wanna make sure its not any diffrent to take of i wanna give him the best


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

its still a betta speldin so they shouldnt be any different


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok good because i plane on getting one like when mine dies which i hope is never

long live hydro


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

lol i hope he does to


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol,I always have plans for pets when my current pets die, but then I get impatient and buy them anyway. My mom is getting mad because I have a 20g, 2x 10g, 2g cricket cage, and a 1g just filled with water.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

halfmoons, can "blow" their fins if allowed to flare, though this is very rare.

Halfmoons should be kept in jars larger than 1 gallon, because of their tails. Halfmoons are awesome and basicly the same to care for.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

is a 2 gallon fine thats all i have other then 1/2 gallon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya that's fine


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

how long do bettas live


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

If no problems occur and a betta is well taken care of he can live 3-4 years... give or take.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

10 years, under some pretty good care


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never heard of 10 years. Wow, that would really be something to have one live that long.  I've heard that you really have to keep up their maintenance if you want to keep a halfmoon's fins looking good.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1) 10 years, in 50 gallon tanks chased around the tank every day.

2) hlafmoons have to be kept cleaner cuz of the fin rot possibility.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am thinking about getting one myself!!! What are some of their characteristics??


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

there beautiful


----------

